# Vacation



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I had meant to come on here this morning to say that I will be out of pocket for the next two weeks.
But, it seems that someone already was privy to that information since I did not receive my daily Forum Discussion.
Possibly there was no news to report, no questions ask, no new folks joining the family, no one with a problem needing assistance.
Any way, Sandra and I are headed to Brazil to visit our daughter and our two grand sons. She works for the State Department and travels the world with them. 
Most of the time, we get to go visit and see another part of the world. I wish she would get assigned to Australia. Now that would be a trip. Not to mention one more thing off of my "Bucket List".
We visited her in Washington DC, and up in Rhode Island when she attended the War College. She's a very smart lady.
We did not get to visit while she spent two tours in Iraq and one in Afghanistan. But we did visit her in Tanzania Africa.
We will be back in two weeks but intend to check the forum each day while gone. So don't start anything without me.
Later
David


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Any way, Sandra and I are headed to Brazil to visit our daughter and our two grand sons. She works for the State Department and travels the world with them. 


those are lucky kids getting an education like that, they will be world travelers when they start their own life.
Herb


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

David, I wouldnt bother with australia.
Been there, got wet, wont be back.
Now Thailand... thats worth a visit or two.


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

I love the great out of doors. Maybe that is why I have a desire to see Australia. I would love to drive the out back. We could stop for coffee and visit the folks from the forum.
David


----------



## Bushwhacker (Jun 16, 2009)

Herb Stoops said:


> Any way, Sandra and I are headed to Brazil to visit our daughter and our two grand sons. She works for the State Department and travels the world with them.
> 
> 
> those are lucky kids getting an education like that, they will be world travelers when they start their own life.
> Herb


The boys are 8 and 10 and the both speak Portuguese.


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

Australia is so big that theres no point driving anywhere if youre on vacation, its common sense to fly because everywhere is so far away from anywhere.
The flattest widest most boring place I've been to is the Yucatan peninsula in mexico.

I went to Ayers rock like all tourists have to, and to be honest.....
The place that did interest me and it was nearby was a set of, I dont know, would they be called sand ridges? they were called "The Olgas"
I think that was the most interesting part of my 3 week stay.
Just looked them up, they are just called rock formations.


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Good luck. Take a lot of photos!


----------



## sunnybob (Apr 3, 2015)

yeah, got a bit off topic there. have fun, stay safe.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

travel safe....


----------



## RainMan 2.0 (May 6, 2014)

Hope you have a great trip David . I don't travel but I should


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Have a good time Dave. Botelho (Claudio) is down there somewhere but Brazil is also a big country so you won't likely bump into him by accident.


----------



## RÖENTGEEP (Feb 18, 2014)

sunnybob said:


> *The flattest widest most boring place I've been to is the Yucatan peninsula in mexico.*


Well, I have to disagree, I guess it's all relative. But I've never been anywhere that's got me completely bored. You can always find something to keep yourself occupied. Boredom is a state of mind, after all. :wink:

One determines by oneself where one is bored to death. If one has something interesting to do, it does not matter where one lives or works - one will have a joyful life even in the middle of the Sahara Desert. :surprise:

Have a safe travel :grin:


----------



## TenGees (Sep 12, 2012)

Sounds very interesting, David. I've never been to that neck of the woods... maybe some day. Have a nice trip.


----------



## Kate396 (Mar 22, 2017)

Good luck.


----------

